# CT specific laws



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I just watched a video on youtube the other day and it showed 2 different guys walking from their vehicles and into a place of business. You were suppossed to determine which was carrying a pistol. Well, one of them was walking into a post office and the caption said to ensure you know your local laws for where and where not to carry. I had to attend a basic pistol safety class to get my CCW license but they didn't exactly tell me where I could and could not carry. I always look at the front of places I intend on going to see if there are any "no weapons allowed" type of signs. I know not to carry at any school or school function and on any Indian reservation(including the casinos up here) and I know not to carry onto my Navy base. I didn't know you aren't supposed to carry in a post office. I guess I should just assume any government building is off limits. From yall's experiance, is there anywhere else that I am not allowed to carry my handgun? I want to do the right thing and not get in trouble and/or give anti-gun people any more ammunition for their pathetic arguments.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Post office is out. Usually they have signs _inside. _ No government buildings.

Check out http://www.handgunlaw.us/.

There may also be something here. http://www.jud.state.ct.us/lawlib/Law/firearms.htm


----------

